# مساعدة عاجلة :نحتاج معلومات عن ميناء اﻷسكندرية



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (28 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد و اخوانه اﻷنبياء و المرسلين

احد أبنائنا الطلاب بجامعة اﻷسكندرية بحاجة ماسة و عاجلة الى المعلومات اﻵتية ﻷنها تدخل في دراسة يجريها برسالة الماجيستير الخاصة به:

نحتاج معرفة :
1. في أسبوع واحد كام container ship (حاوية) تصل للميناء و مواعيد وصول كل منها
2. أطوال هذه ال container ships و ال drafts بتاعهم
3. زمن خدمة كل منها 
4. أماكن وقوف كل منها في الميناء (berths)
5. مواصفات اﻷرصف (quays) أطوالها و العمق عند كل منها
6. عدد ال quay cranes التي تخدم كل من هذه ال container ships
7. علمنا أنه يمكن تقديم طلب للوقوف في الميناء الكترونبا فبرجاء ان امكن ارسال ال application form
ربنا يجزيكم كل خير :نحن في حاجة عاجلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2011)

ليس لدى اى فكره ولكن على ما اعتقد هى عباره عن بحث ميدانى اولا ثم ترجمته الى ورق ومستندات 

وشكرا


----------



## mohamed.naval (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الاهتمام البالغ لابنائك الطلاب ومحاولة افادتهم بكافة الطرق
ربنا يجازي حضرتك كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة
انا طالب في الهندسة البحرية في جامعة الاسكندرية وبتدرب حالياً في الميناء مش عارف ممكن اسئل لحضرتك على هذه المعلومات ولا لا 
إن شاء الله هحاول اسئل لحضرتك على هذه المعلومات و إذا وصلت الي شيئ سوف ابلغ حضرتك 
و جزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام


----------



## ali_alex (31 يوليو 2011)

السﻻم عليكم
يوجد موقع لميناء اﻻسكندرية من الممكن معرفة منه السفن الموجودة بنواعها والمتواقع وصولها والمغادرة ايضا وهذا هو الموقع
http://www.apa.gov.eg/index.php?lang=ar&mos_change_template=rhuk_ar
وللتواصع مع الميناء يوجد بينات خاصة بهم هنا فى هذا الموقع
http://www.mts.gov.eg/mtsector/authority/alexauthority_ar.aspx
ان شاء الله ان كان هناك جديد سوف ابعث برساله


----------



## ali_alex (31 يوليو 2011)

:28:السﻻم عليكم
يوجد موقع لميناء اﻻسكندرية من الممكن معرفة منه السفن الموجودة بنواعها والمتواقع وصولها والمغادرة ايضا وهذا هو الموقع
http://www.apa.gov.eg/index.php?lang=ar&mos_change_template=rhuk_ar
وللتواصع مع الميناء يوجد بينات خاصة بهم هنا فى هذا الموقع
http://www.mts.gov.eg/mtsector/authority/alexauthority_ar.aspx
ان شاء الله ان كان هناك جديد سوف ابعث برساله:28:


----------



## ali_alex (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

http://www.q8ship.com/q8ship/articles.php?action=show&id=11


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (1 أغسطس 2011)

ali_alex قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> http://www.q8ship.com/q8ship/articles.php?action=show&id=11



الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا و يا ريت لو احد قدر يصل لمعلومات أكثر تحديدا يوافينا -و الحمد لله المعلومات هذه الى اﻵن مفيدة جدا


----------



## ali_alex (12 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو تحديد المعلومات الناقصة حتى اسعى الى معرفتها


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (12 أغسطس 2011)

ali_alex قال:


> ارجو تحديد المعلومات الناقصة حتى اسعى الى معرفتها



*الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين

أخوكم محتاج مثال متكامل على غرار اﻷمثلة التي نجهزها لتدريب شبكة عصبية : يعني كأننا عايزين مثال أو أمثلة تعلم ازاي بيتحدد جدول خدمة الحاويات :فعايزين مثال لما كان الحاويات القادمة كذا تم توزيعها على اﻷرصفة بشكل كذا و كل منها احتاج أوناش لخدمته كذا و احتاجت زمن كذا
*


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

